# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Βοηθεια για scan Στον Αγ.Δημητριο,node id 4257

## predator

Παιδια,οποιος μπορει να κανει ενα scan στη ταρατσα μου,ας μου στειλει ενα pm με το τηλ του να τον παρω... το λινκ της node μου:

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=4257

ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.... Σταθης

----------

